# So I wrote a book. . .



## BlueGaze (Mar 3, 2010)

And it is finished, but I don't know if I should really publish it or not? I'm just afraid of what would happen afterward.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Why are you afraid. You wrote a book and you should be proud. Publish the damn thing.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 4, 2010)

It can't hurt to send it out.  If you haven't already, I'd suggest reading up on the publishing process so that you avoid rookie mistakes that would hurt your chances.  You can find some links about it in this thread to get you started.
I'm still editing mine.  I wrote it so long ago, it's taking forever to go back now and fix everything, to get it up to my level now.  I'm having to pretty much rewrite about 200 pages, to make it more consistent, to make the writing better, things like that.  I just hack away at it every now and then; it's all I can do.
So congrats on having what you consider a finished product.  It's tough to get to that stage.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 4, 2010)

What would happen after?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> What would happen after?



Sequel :V .


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sequel :V .


oh


----------



## BlueGaze (Mar 4, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> It can't hurt to send it out.  If you haven't already, I'd suggest reading up on the publishing process so that you avoid rookie mistakes that would hurt your chances.  You can find some links about it in this thread to get you started.
> I'm still editing mine.  I wrote it so long ago, it's taking forever to go back now and fix everything, to get it up to my level now.  I'm having to pretty much rewrite about 200 pages, to make it more consistent, to make the writing better, things like that.  I just hack away at it every now and then; it's all I can do.
> So congrats on having what you consider a finished product.  It's tough to get to that stage.


I have read up on it, but I guess it can't hurt to read a little more into it since I am closer to publishing. Also, if your's is published, let me know, I'd be very interested  =3



atrakaj said:


> Sequel :V .


  I'm actually writing it in a series... second one is a few hundred written pages along  =3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> I have read up on it, but I guess it can't hurt to read a little more into it since I am closer to publishing. Also, if your's is published, let me know, I'd be very interested  =3
> 
> 
> I'm actually writing it in a series... second one is a few hundred written pages along  =3



Excellent. Keep up the good (or at least large quantity of) work.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 4, 2010)

If all else fails try www.lulu.com


----------



## Aurag2 (Mar 11, 2010)

If your nervous what people will think, publish it under a different name.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why are you afraid. You wrote a book and you should be proud. Publish the damn thing.



Qft


----------



## Scarborough (Mar 11, 2010)

And remember that J K Rowling went through over a dozen publishers before she got her first manuscript published.


----------

